# neck injury



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I woke up this morning to Hugo screaming.. I picked him up and calmed him down. I checked him every where to see if i could find any injuries. he whimpered a few times but nothing overly concerning... Brad took them out for a potty break and he was happy he even ran inside. So i brought him out front to sit on the porch with me like we do every day and when i picked him up he cried again so I called the vet and they got us in at 3. the vet checked him all over did reflex tests and things to check to make sure it wasnt anything neurological and he passed that. so while she was feeling around his neck he started to cry she thinks that he has a neck injury that could be caused from the fall that we had a few weeks back. :foxes15: I just want him to be okay.... He is such a strong boy. He is now on tramadol and resting beside me... no sudden movements or a lot of exercise. If he isnt better after he is done taking the tramadol he has to go in for an xray to make sure there isnt any fractures. 

Im hoping next time I give you guys an update that its something good!!
thanks for listening


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi keeping my fingers crossed all is well


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon! Poor baby


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really hate to hear that. Poor little fellow. We will be keeping him in our thoughts and waiting for good news that he is A-OK.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Adrienne..what happened with Hugo ??


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope he will be ok.....


----------

